# Tivo Edge networking issue.



## Ping-t (Jan 20, 2021)

For the past two weeks, my tivo Edge will be running fine and out of nowhere it can’t see the router on the network and has no connection. The edge is connected to the network via ethernet and so is my two tivo minis. I’ve had the Edge for 2 years now and haven't had any networking issues. The two minis never lose internet connection but obviously can't see the Edge when this happens. If I leave it alone for a few hours or overnight everything starts to work again. If I reboot the edge it will start working again. I haven’t had any other networking issues other than this. 

I called tivo support but they are useless. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Ping-t (Jan 20, 2021)

All Tivos have 4 cat6 ethernet ports at their location. All the ports go to the same patch panel in a rack. I don't think physically moving the Tivos will troubleshoot anything. I have tested each Cat6 line and changed the switch that they are all plugged into. I also made sure IGMP Snooping was turned off on the switches and the firewall to see if that makes a difference. I've also tried putting all 3 Tivos on their own VLAN to see if that would make a difference. The same thing continues to happen. I just Isolated the Tivos onto their own physical network with a dumb switch and an old router. I Will let you know if this works. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Ping-t (Jan 20, 2021)

UPDATE:
Fixed:
The isolated physical network for the Tivo edge, Tivo Mini Vox, and TivoMini has been up for 24 hours. No issues at all.
One thing I forgot to mention I had upgraded my home network switches to HP Procurve. I think the Tivo Edge was having an issue with the new switches. The rest of my network has been fine. I don't have time now to spend on troubleshooting the exact cause of the issue but will revisit at some point. I'm just happy the family has stopped complaining.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the followup.


----------

